# FYI.....Seeds



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I saw on ebay have TONS of seeds cheap.. I got a assortment of 50 different veggies and plants for 7.99. Check it out


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Have to be careful of GMO seeds. The best you can get are Heritage or organic seeds IMO. Worth the little bit of extra as seeds are something not to scimp on.


----------



## ozo (Dec 21, 2012)

Because saving seed is very important.....
from the plants you grow.
You will begin your own 'heirloom' collection....
and important for 'your' area.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah, buy heirloom organic. That way, when you grow something, and it tastes great, you can save the seeds and grow twice as many next year. I'm planning on only buying seeds ONCE 


forgot to mention, that the reason you want to buy organic or heirloom, or heritage, is because they put off seeds that can be replanted. GMO seeds produce a plant, but the plant either does NOT have seeds, they are sterile seeds, or they will grow and NOT produce a plant that gives fruit like its parent plant. Think seedless watermelon. Plant a seedless watermelon, and it tastes great. But there are no seeds to REplant that same watermelon. You're screwed. Buy organic/heirloom/heritage, and that plant gives fruit that has seeds that can be planted and grown again to produce.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I saw on ebay have TONS of seeds cheap.. I got a assortment of 50 different veggies and plants for 7.99. Check it out


Mike as an Heirloom Seed seller I can almost guarantee you that those seed are hybrid. They may have value in planting but you'll never know what you get from their offspring. As most here have already posted your best bet is to look or Heirloom Seeds and if you can find Ancestral Seeds. We have some i.e. Ancestral Seeds that date back to the 15th Century.

As AsteroidX said: "Worth the little bit of extra as seeds are something not to scimp on."

Spring is right around the corner..everyone should be thinking about their 2013 gardens, whether you're living on your own land or even in an apartment.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

@ Desert, thanks man def will check it out. I guess you get what you pay for..Thanks for the advice


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

how long are seeds good for? can you buy for 5 yrs from now and what if any are special storage for seeds?


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Seeds can be stored near indefinently if you take precautions to keep mold/bugs out them and keep them at the correct temperature. 5 years I think just cold storage is adequate (a cool dry place) but Im not 100% on this.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea i have them in my basement where its 55%


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

55 degrees...sorry


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Storing seeds is not at all difficult.

https://www.google.com/search?q=see...TBO7yiQLYtYD4Bw&ved=0CHsQsAQ&biw=1600&bih=845


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

@Asteriod...awesome man..thank you


----------

